# Comunicacion Serial PIC 16F84-A



## minoru (Jun 6, 2006)

Que tal, mi nombre es Minoru, y he estado trabajando con el PIC16F84-A por aproximadamente 6 meses, y pues sigo aprendiendo, el dia de hoy mi duda, es el como hacer uso de la comunicacion serial para conectar una PC al PIC, a traves de un max232, 
me gustaria tener algun programa en ensamblador (yo uso MPLAB) y pues una explicacion  de que va a pasar, si se necesita algun programa en la computadore etc... y pues si tienen algun ejemplo simple para empezar, como escribir algo en la PC y obtener alguna respuesta con el micro por medio de un display o LED`s
Agradecerè infinitamente su ayuda...


----------



## maunix (Jun 6, 2006)

Si mal no recuerdo ese pic no tiene usart por hardware.

Debes hacer una usart por software, en microchip hay una nota de aplicación que te explica como hacer una para los pics 16C54 pero esta algo pasada de moda.  

Si estamos hablando de ensamblador, no es algo tan simple lo que pretendes hacer.  Hacer una usart por software es un tema que llevará algo de experiencia y tiempo ponerla a punto.

Te aconsejo que uses algun compilador de C que ya tenga incorporada alguna usart por software.


En cuanto a programas, mirá el hyperterminal te sirve para comunicarte con caracteres ASCII.  Esto te limita bastante pero permite hacer algunas pruebas en primera instancia.

Otro software muy útil es el SIOW que viene con el compilador de C CCS, ese también permite comunicarte con puertos serie en modo Hexadecimal.

Saludos


----------



## boanerge (Jun 8, 2006)

LO que pretendes no es tirado de las mechas..de que se pude se puede...de echo yo hice algo parecido con el PIC16F84.-.. te comento los siguientes link que te van a servir...

 Mira aqui ... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/rutina-comunicacion-rs232-pic16f84-1669/

 En ese limk fue cuando empece a trabajar con el pic...date el trabajo de recorrer hacia tras paguina por paguina ya que yo encontre mis propias respuestas asi...salen temas relacionados que pudes adecuar a lo que quieres hacer.. esto como primer punto..


Ahora lo que pretendes hacer utilizando el F84 se pude realizar de 2 formas..

 - 1 - A traves de un archivo .inc como cuando declaras las variables del micro para que pueda reconocer los registros.bla bla bla.... En este caso el pic queda en un loop espernado recibir un caracter para luego ser procesado de acuerdo a lo que keras realizar en tu programa principal...esto lo puedes ver aqui..http://www.winpicprog.co.uk/pic_tutorial7.htm

  adema comentar que para este caso es cosa que ademas te metas en la web para buscar mas librerias relacionadas con lo mismo

 - 2 -  A traves de una interrupcion utilizando el RB0 del pic.. esto lo puedes econtrar aqui.........http://www.electronic-engineering.ch/microchip/index.html


bueno compadre tienes la pega echa solo tienes que cayusear y bla bla bla..eso si tienes que meterte en el cuento y adaptar esto y lo que encuentres aparte para lo que quieres realizar. trata de estudiar arto numas y tratar de entender como funciona es cosa de tiempo y dedicacion nu mas....saludos y espero que te sirva la información...ya me largo.....


----------

